# Childs push four wheeler with abacus...Whatizzit, any value??



## DJ Bill (Jun 23, 2015)

My boss gave me this to sell for him....I don't know if it is even worth putting on the evil auction site or Craigs.. Or it might be worth millions and need to go to Copake..(or not!)
If it was a bicycle I might have half a clue. 







Any thoughts appreciated.

It has been sprayed with gray primer over the original blue. I'm not sure if the basket weave area is original paint or not. 
The "abacus" is just wooden beads on a rail, and they don't move sideways. 
All wheels roll, tires are decent. I haven't found any maker's name. By the looks of the hardware( Phillips screws and stamped nuts...)I'm thinking 1960-1975 ?? Tires it has seem like they are from the earlier years of that range to me.
Thanks for any help...Wish it was a Roadmaster he'd dug out of the garage instead...


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 23, 2015)

most were Taylor Tot....yours is missing some parts the largest is the handle.......
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RAR...834?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf6faf1f2


----------



## DJ Bill (Jun 23, 2015)

halfatruck said:


> most were Taylor Tot....yours is missing some parts the largest is the handle.......
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RAR...834?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf6faf1f2





Never even considered it being a stroller....Thanks!  Now that I look at it the rear axle does look pretty unsupported....It needs some sort of brace IMO.


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 23, 2015)

I remember my younger siblings chewing/teething on the wooden beads as they were being pushed....not OSHA approved.....


----------



## delgan (Jun 23, 2015)

I was pushed around in one of these about 68 years  ago--mine was greeen


----------



## DJ Bill (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow, I think I need to restore it and ask $400!  American Restoration, Here I come.....NOT   

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Tay...7ce167&pid=100011&rk=8&rkt=10&sd=261841678834
Nothing against the guys work, it does look pretty and he sells repop decals for them too....which is cool. It is just hard to believe folks would pay that....
Anyone who might be interested in it in the Albany, NY area shoot me a message. Aw heck, I'll ship it too if someone wants to relive their toddler years that bad...lol. 

I'm trying to figure out just what braced that back axle bracket...surely the two bolts to the seat are not all it used.. And was the floorboard on all of them?


----------



## vincev (Jun 23, 2015)

I see these in complete nice condition for around $125 This is missing parts.I dont think it is worth maybe $50 for parts.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 24, 2015)

delgan said:


> I was pushed around in one of these about 68 years  ago--mine was greeen




I was, too, back in the early 1950s. Have no recollection of the color, but it was purchased new in the mid-1940s for my older sister. They could be converted from stroller to walker mode by removing the handle. The rubber covered bumpers protected furniture from the metal parts hitting anything. People sell parts of these on ebay and you could probably find all the missing parts needed to fix it up.

Dave


----------

